# délais sav Apple pour macbook....désolant !



## sandrine91 (18 Juillet 2006)

....petit coup de gueule triste  ce matin car j'attends mon macbook qui est au sav depuis le 5 juillet.....je les ai appelé jeudi dernier pour savoir ou en était la réparation: ils me disent qu'il n'y a plus que quelques "réglages" à faire.... ce matin je rappelle car mon macbook me manque ++++ : réponse : nous attendons une pièce (disque dur) et nous ne pouvons pas vous donner de délais !  JE SUIS ANEANTIE.......et déçue de cette longue attente ! (pas du macbook :love: )


----------



## rubren (18 Juillet 2006)

Allez courage, c'est sûr qu'il y a aussi peut-être les vacances et que les délais ne sont en cette période pas aussi rapides qu'en temps normal.


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai....mais c'est difficile d'attendre aussi longtemps et de penser qu'ils leur manque des pièces détachées alors que le modèle vient de sortir ....


----------



## Dramis (18 Juillet 2006)

Ils sont fabriqué en chine, le stock de pièce n'est pas tout proche....

Mais, bon, plus de 15 jours pour changer un disque dur c'est pas top non plus....


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Juillet 2006)

au fait, petite question en passant :

mon macbook est au sav pour un problème de démarrage (de temps en temps il ne voulait pas démarrer)
il y a un rapport avec le DISQUE DUR ????


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2006)

ben ton syst&#232;me qui fait d&#233;marrer la machine est ou ?


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben ton système qui fait démarrer la machine est ou ?


 
excusez mon ignorance.... je pensais que c'était plutôt la carte mère qui prenait en charge cette partie là ....:rose:


----------



## samoussa (18 Juillet 2006)

oui mais n'oublie pas que ton OS lui est sur le DD... CQFD


----------



## sandrine91 (19 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> oui mais n'oublie pas que ton OS lui est sur le DD... CQFD


 
ok Samoussa  ! grâce à vous j'en apprend chaque jour.....


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Je voulais savoir combien de temps ton ordi est resté au SAV? Le mien par courant de la semaine prochaine et jespère qe ça ne sera pas trop long...


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

oh tu l'auras pour noël...ou pas


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Samoussa c'st pas beau de se moquer des gens ds la detresse. (imagine que ton macbook a aussi le même problème que le mien )


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

j'en suis à mon 3e echange alors tu sais...


----------



## pbas400 (19 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis à mon 3e echange alors tu sais...



tu aurais du prendre un noir, c est ce que j ai fais apres 2 echanges de blanc...et finition parfaire  et ultra silencieux.
et il est plus beau...la meme couleur que mon sony W810 et mon Tmax Yam,et mon ptit coupé Honda...comme quoi faut rester fidele  (la je dis peut etre une betise )


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Oui mais bon là jpeux plus léchanger jai passer la période des 7jours dc ils vont devoir me le réparer.
Ils on interet sinon ce sera un coup de gueule pr en avoir un neuf!


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2006)

j'en etais à 2 semaines lors du dernier echange, mais bon en ralant un peu


----------



## xao85 (19 Juillet 2006)

Oki si jai besoin de court pour élever la voie et en avoir un neuf jtappele!


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2006)

ah les pièces qui ne sont pas en stock lors d'une réparation c'est une question de malchance ça, désolé pour toi


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Juillet 2006)

j'attends toujours...............................................................


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

Ma pauvre et dire que je vais subir le même attente que toi.... pfffff


----------



## sandrine91 (20 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Ma pauvre et dire que je vais subir le m&#234;me attente que toi.... pfffff


 
je t'assure, c'est &#224; d&#233;sesp&#233;rer.....&#224; l'heure ou j'&#233;cris....je me demande si je ne vais pas encore les appeler.....RAS LE BOL !!! 

*je viens de les rappeler : *
*resultat des courses : ils attendent toujours le disque dur de 100 go qui est en rupture de stock...et ils m'apprennent &#233;galement qu'ils ont chang&#233; la carte m&#232;re !*
*Le monsieur que j'ai eu en ligne me dit qu'il met mon dossier en priorit&#233; et qu'ils me rappellent d&#232;s que le disque arrive.....*
*ppfffffffffffffffffffffffffff.....................................................*


----------



## Macbook (20 Juillet 2006)

> *Le monsieur que j'ai eu en ligne me dit qu'il met mon dossier en priorité et qu'ils me rappellent dès que le disque arrive.....*


 
Mouais, je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il ai mis quoi que ce soit en priorité ... 
Si jamais on a un Macbook d'origine, c'est possible de faire semblant de se mettre en colère à la SAV pour qu'ils échangent l'appareil pour ne pas avoir à attendre les réparations ?

Sandrine si jamais ca dure trop longtemps, tente un coup de "J'en ai besoin professionnellement et comme j'ai vendu mon autre ordinateur, j'en ai absolument besoin", après tu peux rajouter à souhait des "sinon la France ira mal financierement" / "je connais des gens très haut placés chez macgeneration" / "sans mon Macbook, je ne suis plus moi-même" :love:  ...


----------



## kisco (20 Juillet 2006)

Macbook a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, je ne suis même pas sûr qu'il ai mis quoi que ce soit en priorité ...
> Si jamais on a un Macbook d'origine, c'est possible de faire semblant de se mettre en colère à la SAV pour qu'ils échangent l'appareil pour ne pas avoir à attendre les réparations ?


Il sera en priorité par rapport aux nouvelles réparations dès que le HDD sera arrivé.



> Sandrine si jamais ca dure trop longtemps, tente un coup de "J'en ai besoin professionnellement et comme j'ai vendu mon autre ordinateur, j'en ai absolument besoin", après tu peux rajouter à souhait des "sinon la France ira mal financierement" / "je connais des gens très haut placés chez macgeneration" / "sans mon Macbook, je ne suis plus moi-même" :love:  ...


Par contre ça ils s'en foutent tu peux me croire


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Par contre ça ils s'en foutent tu peux me croire



encore plus si la machine n'a pas été acheter chez eux


----------



## xao85 (20 Juillet 2006)

Moi en tout cas c'est clair que sans mon macbook je ne suis plus moi même. :love:


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore plus si la machine n'a pas été acheter chez eux


 
j'ai acheté la machine chez eux ! sur l'apple store


----------



## divoli (21 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore plus si la machine n'a pas été acheter chez eux



Sur quoi te bases-tu pour faire une telle affirmation ?

C'est un produit Apple, sous garantie, je ne vois pourquoi ceux qui ne l'auraient pas acheté sur l'AppleStore seraient discriminés...


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Sur quoi te bases-tu pour faire une telle affirmation ?
> 
> C'est un produit Apple, sous garantie, je ne vois pourquoi ceux qui ne l'auraient pas acheté sur l'AppleStore seraient discriminés...




tu a 2 clients :

le client A qui acheté dans ta boutique et fait réparé dans ta boutique
le client B qui a acheter sur l'AppleStore et qui vient faire réparé ça machine dans ta boutique

si tu le sens commercial, tu privilégie ton client A client qui t'ai fidèle  réfléchissez donc a ce genre de chose avant d'acheter sur l'AppleStore


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a 2 clients :
> 
> le client A qui acheté dans ta boutique et fait réparé dans ta boutique
> le client B qui a acheter sur l'AppleStore et qui vient faire réparé ça machine dans ta boutique
> ...


 
moi je l'ai acheté sur l'apple store et envoyé directement en sav chez apple.....alors ou est le soucis ??? (il n'y a pas d'intermédiaire dans cette transaction)


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2006)

dans l'exemple je parle d'un centre de maintenance agr&#233;e, pas d'une machine prise en charge a domicile


----------



## divoli (21 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a 2 clients :
> 
> le client A qui achet&#233; dans ta boutique et fait r&#233;par&#233; dans ta boutique
> le client B qui a acheter sur l'AppleStore et qui vient faire r&#233;par&#233; &#231;a machine dans ta boutique
> ...


J'avoue que je n'ai pas bien suivi ton raisonnement. Peut-&#234;tre parce qu'en 7 ans, je n'ai eu qu'un seul p&#233;pin. Je rassure Sandrine au passage, en lui disant que les portables mac sont g&#233;n&#233;ralement des produits de bonne qualit&#233;, &#224; condition d'en prendre soin.

J'ai achet&#233; un de mes mac dans une "boutique", justement. Lorsque ce p&#233;pin est arriv&#233;, la boutique n'a rien voulu savoir et encore moins le prendre en charge (sinon rupture de garantie), et m'a laiss&#233; me d&#233;brouiller avec l'assistance technique d'Apple. Sous garantie, la machine a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233;e aux Pays-Bas par Apple pour r&#233;paration. 


Que se serait-il pass&#233; si j'avais achet&#233; la machine sur l'Applestore? La m&#234;me chose, avec exp&#233;dition aux Pays-Bas, non ?

En cas de p&#233;pin (et si encore sous garantie), c'est Apple et Apple seulement qui d&#233;cide o&#249; va &#234;tre r&#233;par&#233; la machine (et pas la "boutique" ou le client). 

Ou alors tu veux dire que les centres agr&#233;&#233;s font passer les ordi de leur propre client en priorit&#233;. Mais comme sous garantie, le client ne peut pas choisir le lieu de r&#233;paration...



Dis-moi si je me trompe...


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un de mes mac dans une "boutique", justement. Lorsque ce pépin est arrivé, la boutique n'a rien voulu savoir et encore moins le prendre en charge (sinon rupture de garantie), et m'a laissé me débrouiller avec l'assistance technique d'Apple. Sous garantie, la machine a été envoyée aux Pays-Bas par Apple pour réparation.




tout les revendeurs ne sont pas centre de maintenance, de plus ce que tu cite dois avoir au moins 2 ans


----------



## divoli (21 Juillet 2006)

Ca date de 2001 en fait. Et depuis aucun p&#233;pin majeur. Comme quoi on peut compter sur la fiabilit&#233; des mac.


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

j'espère effectivement que ceci est un incident et que je n'aurai plus de soucis ensuite ! 
en 3 ans j'ai eu 2 pc portables et aucuns soucis avec des machines à 800 euros et là j'ai payé ce macbook presque 1600 euros et voila......j'ai presque le regret de ne pas avoir pris l'apple care (je sais que je peux encore le faire) mais tout dépendra : si je le garde plus d'un an je prendrai l'apple care en route et si je le vend avant je ne le prendrai pas. En général je revends mes portables à moins d'un an.
enfin pour mon premier mac j'espère ne plus avoir de soucis car il me plait vraiment beaucoup ce petit macbook :love:


----------



## xao85 (21 Juillet 2006)

Mon macbook part directement en angleterre daprès ce que ma dit le mec qui la pris ce matin.


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Mon macbook part directement en angleterre daprès ce que ma dit le mec qui la pris ce matin.


 
c'est tout à fait ça xao   il fait le voyage jusqu'en Angleterre. 
quand Apple prend ton mac en charge, ils te donnent un numéro de réparation et tu peux aller ensuite sur leur site pour suivre l'évolution.


----------



## xao85 (21 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout &#224; fait &#231;a xao   il fait le voyage jusqu'en Angleterre.
> quand Apple prend ton mac en charge, ils te donnent un num&#233;ro de r&#233;paration et tu peux aller ensuite sur leur site pour suivre l'&#233;volution.



Bon ba je vais passer linspection demain matin!!!     Qui vient avec moi????
On va voir si ils en prennent soin... Et comment ils font de la conserve de dique dur!!!


----------



## sandrine91 (21 Juillet 2006)

s'ils te changent ton disque dur, tu auras peut-être plus de chance que moi....étant donné que tu n'as pas le même.....tu attendras peut-être moins longtemps ! :mouais:  (ils sont en rupture de stock pour les 100 go)


----------



## xao85 (21 Juillet 2006)

Sauv&#233;!!!!!!!!    
Si ils nont plus de 80 Go jleur dirai qu'un 120Go mira tr&#232;s bien!


----------



## sandrine91 (22 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Sauvé!!!!!!!!
> Si ils nont plus de 80 Go jleur dirai qu'un 120Go mira très bien!


 
alors là tu m'as bien fais sourire car figures toi que j'y ai pensé pour moi !!
si la semaine prochaine je ne l'ai toujours pas je vais piquer une crise au téléphone et leur dire de m'en mettre un de 120 go à titre de dédomagement de l'attente..... 
marre marre marre..............................................


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Juillet 2006)

bon et bien ça fera 3 semaines demain........ 
BON SANG QUE L'ATTENTE EST LONGUE :hein:


----------



## Paradise (24 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> bon et bien ça fera 3 semaines demain........
> BON SANG QUE L'ATTENTE EST LONGUE :hein:




Même combat mais moi c'est pour un POWER MAC G5 que c'est long   Courage sandrine


----------



## xao85 (24 Juillet 2006)

Ca me rassure pas du tt....


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a fait combien de temps pour toi paradise ???


----------



## Paradise (24 Juillet 2006)

depuis le 7 juillet t&#233;l&#233;phoner aujourd hui et il devrait arriver milieu de semaine !! 
c'est super lent mais bon c'&#233;tait un gros probl&#232;me c'est l&#224;

vraiment ca me gonfle heureusement que j'ai mon MBP  

en tout cas courage


----------



## sandrine91 (24 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> depuis le 7 juillet téléphoner aujourd hui et il devrait arriver milieu de semaine !!
> c'est super lent mais bon c'était un gros problème c'est là
> 
> vraiment ca me gonfle heureusement que j'ai mon MBP
> ...


 
merci, il m'en faut !


----------



## sandrine91 (25 Juillet 2006)

un responsable du sav d'Apple a essayé de me contacter par téléphone aujourd'hui mais comme j'étais absente il m'a envoyé un mail pour me dire qu'ils vont me renvoyer un macbook neuf car le disque dur qu'ils attendaient peut encore être long à arriver.......
enfin, je vais peut-être en voir le bout........j'espère que le nouveau n'aura pas de soucis:rose:


----------



## samoussa (25 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> un responsable du sav d'Apple a essayé de me contacter par téléphone aujourd'hui mais comme j'étais absente il m'a envoyé un mail pour me dire qu'ils vont me renvoyer un macbook neuf car le disque dur qu'ils attendaient peut encore être long à arriver.......
> enfin, je vais peut-être en voir le bout........j'espère que le nouveau n'aura pas de soucis:rose:


c'est comme ça qu'on commence une collection de mb ! mon deuxieme avait plus de problemes que le premier


----------



## sandrine91 (25 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme ça qu'on commence une collection de mb ! mon deuxieme avait plus de problemes que le premier


 
si j'ai un souci avec le deuxième .....ça va être ta fête !


----------



## samoussa (25 Juillet 2006)

mmmh :mouais: ...


----------



## xao85 (25 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi jen veux un neuf!!!!!!!!!!!! Je veux ma collection!!!! (tu crois quils sont en rupture de stock de 80 Go???!!!)


----------



## samoussa (25 Juillet 2006)

Oh tu sais, à partir du 3e on ne compte plus, et puis ils se ressemblent tous


----------



## xao85 (25 Juillet 2006)

Ce qui fé chié c'est si tu te retouves avec le même problème... Surtout que le problème des cartes mères à  lair de pas être unique!


----------



## samoussa (25 Juillet 2006)

ce qui fait chier c'est quand tu te retrouves avec le même problème PLUS un autre en bonus


----------



## xao85 (25 Juillet 2006)

Là je craque!!!!! Le remboursement n'est plus possible n'est ce pas? Donc dernière solution t'en demande un 3e.... Et la ça me fait penser à un mec sur macgénération.... mais qui...?


----------



## xao85 (25 Juillet 2006)

Au fait Samoussa ton 3e macbook ça en est où?
Tu las reçu?


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Samoussa ton 3e macbook ça en est où?
> Tu las reçu?


 
tout cela est vraiment déprimant !


----------



## Paradise (26 Juillet 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> tout cela est vraiment déprimant !




Mais Non tinkiet pas Sandrine ton pitit Macbook sera un beau bébé ton propre et performant


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Mais Non tinkiet pas Sandrine ton pitit Macbook sera un beau bébé ton propre et performant


 
j'espère que tu as raison.....:love: 
en tout cas, les formalités pour l'échange sont bien compliquées ! il a fallut que je leur envoie à leur demande un fax de ma facture et j'attends de leur part un fax d'un formulaire à leur signer et à leur envoyer avant l'échange.....


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

n'ayant pas de nouvelles ce matin du fameux papier à renvoyer signé (la personne m'avait dit qu'elle me le renvoyait pas mail) j'ai rappelé le sav et là changement de discours une autre personne me dit que suite à mon fax de facture il faut que j'attende la réception par courrier du protocole d'échange.....:mouais: 

si vous faites parti de ceux qui ont eu un échange, est-ce comme cela que cela s'est passé ?   combien de temps s'est il écoulé jusqu'à réception de la nouvelle machine ?

Samoussa par exemple en tant que macbookophage  

j'ai l'impression désagréable que tout cela va encore durer un certain temps


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Sandrine après le départ de ton macbook au bout de combien de temps a tu eus de ses nvls? Depuis Vendredi, il est parti et pas un mail du SAV (alors quil mont dit quil me tenait au courant de la suite des opérations par mail...?)


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Sandrine après le départ de ton macbook au bout de combien de temps a tu eus de ses nvls? Depuis Vendredi, il est parti et pas un mail du SAV (alors quil mont dit quil me tenait au courant de la suite des opérations par mail...?)


....
alors là xao je ne veux pas te décevoir mais je n'ai jamais eu de nouvelles par mail !
c'est toujours moi qui ai appelé le sav (vu le prix de la communication.......)
je suivais l"évolution sur le site apple dans le suivi des réparations et c'est au bout du cinquième appel que les choses ont commencé à bouger (et aussi parceque apparemment le disque dur qu'ils devaient me changer n'était toujours pas dispo)
c'est quand même le parcours du combattant !
allez courage......
Si ta panne ne nécessite pas une pièce qu'ils n'ont pas;......tu l'auras vite !


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est où le suivi des réparations sur le site???? 
La prochaine fois que jai la personne au tel je vais lui dire quil s'est un peu foutu de moi, il ma assuré quon avait des nvls par mail!
Merci pour les indications Sandrine!


----------



## zangar (26 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous,
l'année dernière mon ibook est parti en sav le 13 juillet. j'ai été obligé d'attendre plus de 5 semaines.c'est l'un des pires moment pour envoyer çà machine en réparation. les mecs sont débordés.De plus j'ai été obligé de les appeler sans arrêt sinon ils ne donnent pas signe de vie,et pour finir par m'entendre dire que mon ibook était perdu dans la nature,puis retrouver mais le disque dur ne correspondait pas à la machine du début et la carte airport n'était plus dans l'ordi.....un truc de malade(avec en prime des mecs du sav qui vous prennent pour un débile).
En tous les cas il ne faut pas hésiter à gueuler si çà se passe mal et qu'ils se foutent de vous...
bon courage à tous les gens qui attendent le retour de leur mac.


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> C'est o&#249; le suivi des r&#233;parations sur le site????
> La prochaine fois que jai la personne au tel je vais lui dire quil s'est un peu foutu de moi, il ma assur&#233; quon avait des nvls par mail!
> Merci pour les indications Sandrine!


 
tu vas sur le site d'apple france ; ensuite sur la rubrique "store" puis sur service client&#232;le et support technique, et dans la colonne &#224; droite tu cliques sur suivi de r&#233;parations (il faut que tu rentres le num&#233;ro de r&#233;paration qu'ils ont du te donner lors de ton appel sav - sauf que souvent ils ne le donnent pas alors tu es bon pour les rappeler et ils te le donneront)
tiens moi au courant pour la suite !


----------



## zoulou03200 (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est du DELIRE !!!
C'est à chaque fois comme ça ??


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Je trouve pas... Dans service clientèle jai tout un menu daide mais pas de lien pour suivre ma réparation... Je dois être aveugle ou pas doué... 
Sinon c'est bon le mec de chez apple ma donné mon num!(il y en a qui sont doués chez applecare!!! si C vrai!) Donc jaurai pas besoin de leur tel!


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

zoulou03200 a dit:
			
		

> C'est du DELIRE !!!
> C'est à chaque fois comme ça ??


 
non, pour le premier retour sav (changement de l'écran) : aller et retour de la machine en 48 h.
la situation se corse s'ils n'ont pas les pièces détachées


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Nan franchement je trouve pas.... T'as pas un lien??? STP


----------



## zoulou03200 (26 Juillet 2006)

Ah ok....
Et ça se produit plus souvent sur les portables que sur le mini ou l'imac je suppose (les ventes de portables sont beaucoup plus importantes) ?


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Jarrive à ça!


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/

va ici et cliques à droite sur "consulter l'état d'une réparation"


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Merci!!!!!!!  
Et ben j'ai un magnifique: Diagnostic du produit en cours (24-Jul-2006)


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Merci!!!!!!!
> Et ben j'ai un magnifique: Diagnostic du produit en cours (24-Jul-2006)


 
ça c'est la première étape, ensuite tu auras : en réparation.........


----------



## xao85 (26 Juillet 2006)

Et après "nya plus de pièce... prière detre patient SVP"


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Et après "nya plus de pièce... prière detre patient SVP"


 
t'as tout compris


----------



## emy648 (26 Juillet 2006)

zangar a dit:
			
		

> Salut &#224; tous,
> l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re mon ibook est parti en sav le 13 juillet. j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; d'attendre plus de 5 semaines.c'est l'un des pires moment pour envoyer &#231;&#224; machine en r&#233;paration. les mecs sont d&#233;bord&#233;s.De plus j'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de les appeler sans arr&#234;t sinon ils ne donnent pas signe de vie,et pour finir par m'entendre dire que mon ibook &#233;tait perdu dans la nature,puis retrouver mais le disque dur ne correspondait pas &#224; la machine du d&#233;but et la carte airport n'&#233;tait plus dans l'ordi.....un truc de malade(avec en prime des mecs du sav qui vous prennent pour un d&#233;bile).
> En tous les cas il ne faut pas h&#233;siter &#224; gueuler si &#231;&#224; se passe mal et qu'ils se foutent de vous...
> bon courage &#224; tous les gens qui attendent le retour de leur mac.


 
J'ai eu exactement la meme chose lors de mon probleme avec mon macbook!! Oblig&#233;e de ret&#233;l&#233;phoner un nombre incalculable de fois avant d'obtenir un semblant de satisfaction (et encore je suis gentille!!)... un manque manifeste de communication entre les diff&#233;rents services de SAV! un foutage de gueule totale! bref, ca m'a conduit a un d&#233;gout de mon macbook (dans un premier temps... parce qu'en fait je l'aimais bien ce macbook, c'est plutot mon exp&#233;rience avec le sav qui m'a d&#233;gout&#233;e et non le macbook lui meme) a un tel point que j'en ai demand&#233; le remboursement! mais meme pour le remboursement, les choses ne se sont pas pass&#233;es normalement! enfin bref grosse d&#233;ception pour ma part...


enfin Sandrine, je crois que parfois en effet, ca vaut le coup de pousser une guelante, histoire de les remuer quand meme un peu les gens du SAV!!  Sinon... bein courage hein, de toute facon tu finiras bien par le r&#233;cuperer ton macbook!! maintenant c'est clair qu'ils ont l'air un peu d&#233;bord&#233;s...

Courage, Courage!


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Juillet 2006)

ça y est ! j'ai reçu à 16 h le protocole de remplacement par mail que j'ai aussitot renvoyé par fax signé.
reste à attendre environ deux semaines pour recevoir mon nouveau macbook  
au total ça fera environ 5 semaines de privation.....
par contre si cela vous est arrivé d'avoir un macbook en échange pouvez vous  me dire s'il est possible de suivre le tracking de la tnt comme pour le macbook initial ????


----------



## xao85 (31 Juillet 2006)

J'en suis à 10jours d'attente, je les ai appelé ce matin, et ils vont accélerer la chose à ce quil parait...:mouais: (en tout cas ils ont dépassé la date quil mavait donné...)


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Juillet 2006)

question à ceux qui ont eu un échange macbook neuf 


va voir ce sujet c'est la suite de mon roman "macbook reviendras tu un jour":rose:


----------



## caitsim (4 Août 2006)

Au vu de ce que j'avais lu sur le forum concernant le delai de réparation des Macbook, j'avais peur de renvoyer le mien, car j'en avais et j'en ai une utilisation quasi quotidienne 
Mais à cause de ce souci d'extinction du portable je me suis résigné (par la force des choses) à prendre contact vendredi dernier avec le support d'apple pour un retour au SAV.
Donc lundi passage d'UPS avec la boîte du SAV pour retour en GB (qui repars de suite).
A ma grande surprise, j'ai vu que la réparation avait été effectuée mercredi (changement de la carte mère, du top case ...), et ce matin j'ai reçu mon MacBook qui fonctionne à merveille. 
Donc une réparation qui a été faîte en une semaine avec les délais d'acheminement, alors là chapeau. 
Par contre, concernant la source de l'extinction, je n'en sais pas plus, mais apparemment celà proviendrait de la carte mère.


----------



## Dr Troy (4 Août 2006)

J'ai achet&#233; un MacBook (2Ghz White 24e Semaine) il y a pr&#232;s de 3 semaines &#224; la Fnac, et le bouton du trackpad commence &#224; devenir de plus en plus marron, et j'ai eu ce matin, pour la premi&#232;re fois une extinction involontaire du macbook (alors que je ne faisais que naviguer sur internet). 

Vu que je pars en vacances la semaine prochaine, je me suis dis que c'&#233;tait le moment de l'envoyer au SAV (vu que je n'en aurais pas besoin pendant 2 semaines). J'aurais voulu savoir o&#249; prendre contact exactement (pas tr&#232;s clair leur page pour le support) et les d&#233;marches &#224; suivre (possible d'emmener son MacBook chez un Apple Center divers plut&#244;t que de l'envoyer ?).

Merci


----------



## xao85 (4 Août 2006)

caitsim a dit:
			
		

> Au vu de ce que j'avais lu sur le forum concernant le delai de réparation des Macbook, j'avais peur de renvoyer le mien, car j'en avais et j'en ai une utilisation quasi quotidienne
> Mais à cause de ce souci d'extinction du portable je me suis résigné (par la force des choses) à prendre contact vendredi dernier avec le support d'apple pour un retour au SAV.
> Donc lundi passage d'UPS avec la boîte du SAV pour retour en GB (qui repars de suite).
> A ma grande surprise, j'ai vu que la réparation avait été effectuée mercredi (changement de la carte mère, du top case ...), et ce matin j'ai reçu mon MacBook qui fonctionne à merveille.
> ...



Ben tu as bien de la chance parceque le mien a le même problème que le tien et il yest depuis deux semaines.  Dis ton macbook est revenu ds le même état sans rayure en plus...? Et c'est une configuration de base que tu avais ou es-ce que tu avais fait changer le disque dur...? Merci des renseignements!


----------



## caitsim (4 Août 2006)

> Dis ton macbook est revenu ds le m&#234;me &#233;tat sans rayure en plus...?


Non non, rendu en tr&#232;s bon &#233;tat.
 Je pense qu'ils m'ont m&#234;me changer le clavier car il a l'air tout neuf. 


> Et c'est une configuration de base que tu avais ou es-ce que tu avais fait changer le disque dur...?


Il s'agit du mod&#232;le de milieu de gamme (superdive, et 2GHZ). Par contre, j'avais choisi un DD de 80 GO.
Mais bon, il ont juste chang&#233; ce qui &#233;tait n&#233;c&#233;ssaire puisque j'ai retrouv&#233; mon syst&#232;me en l'&#233;tat (logiciels et tout et tout, sauf certaines donn&#233;es confidentielles retir&#233;es  ).
Enfin, bon courage, en esp&#233;rant que le probl&#232;me est dor&#233;navant connu et que les modifications seront apport&#233;es aux series futures.
A l'heure actuelle, aucune extinction


----------



## xao85 (5 Août 2006)

Merci  
J'espère revoir mon ordi bientot avec la même joie que toi!


----------



## sandrine91 (5 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> J'espère revoir mon ordi bientot avec la même joie que toi!


 
COURAGE ! Xao  .....le mien est quelquepart en chine.......surement.....
il faut que je rappelle Apple lundi pour avoir le numéro de tracking


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

Merci pour le soutient mais je sais pas pourquoi je sens que je vais avoir la même chose que toi!


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le soutient mais je sais pas pourquoi je sens que je vais avoir la même chose que toi!


 
toujours pas de nouvelles Xao ??
est ce qu'au moins ils t'ont dit ce qu'ils vont réparer sur ton macbook ?
si ça tarde encore beaucoups appelles les et fâches toi .... 
est il passé "en réparation" sur le tracking Apple ?


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

Le mec de chez apple ma dit quil était passé en réparation mais sur le tracking apple il est toujours en observation... Il parait quils attendent la carte mère.... De toute façon à 3 semaines je demande le changement!


----------



## samoussa (6 Août 2006)

c'est quand 3 semaines ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Une chose pour la d&#233;coloration , on se le fait echanger m&#234;me si les 14 jours sont pass&#233;es ?


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

Vendredi prochain!


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Une chose pour la décoloration , on se le fait echanger même si les 14 jours sont passées ?



Nan ils te changent la pièce!


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Nan ils te changent la pièce!




Oui donc on peut


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

oui


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> oui




Merci


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Vendredi prochain!


 
à 3 semaines exiges un échange ! (malheureusement la procédure d'échange d'un macbook de + de 14 jours est longue.....mais bon.....ce sera toujours mieux que de ne pas savoir à quoi t'en tenir ; au moins tu sais ou tu vas et que tu attends pour la bonne cause !)


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Le mien sera parfait :love:


----------



## samoussa (6 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le mien sera parfait :love:


Et cette histoire d'offre bnp tu fais comment ?


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le mien sera parfait :love:


 
je te le souhaite........ depuis que tu attends......


----------



## samoussa (6 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> je te le souhaite........ depuis que tu attends......


tout le monde attend qu'il l'ach&#232;te


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Août 2006)

il doit en rêver la nuit.....le pauvre.....allez je sens qu'il va l'avoir !


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Le pire c'est que c vrai j'en r&#234;ve m&#234;me la nuit . Je vais le voir tous les midi et soirs en sortant du taff , c pour dire


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

On ouvre le champ d&#232;s que tu las!!!!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (6 Août 2006)

Le champ ?


----------



## xao85 (6 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Le champ ?



Sorry j'ai été un peu vite le champagne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marvin_R (6 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Sorry j'ai été un peu vite le champagne!!!!!!!!!!



Je croyais que tu voulais dire le champomy.


----------



## samoussa (6 Août 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que tu voulais dire le champomy.


sans alcool la fête est plus molle :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Je viens de tel à apple. Voici ce qu'ils mont dit:
la pièce arrive demain.... :mouais: 
jai une toute petite chance de voir mon ordi vendredi :love: !
sinon lundi ou mardi


----------



## sandrine91 (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tel &#224; apple. Voici ce qu'ils mont dit:
> la pi&#232;ce arrive demain.... :mouais:
> jai une toute petite chance de voir mon ordi vendredi :love: !
> sinon lundi ou mardi


 
allez Xao ! tu es chanceux .. ... moi ils m'ont dit ce matin que je recevrai le mien vers le 15 aout ; cela fera environ 5 semaines d'attente !


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> allez Xao ! tu es chanceux .. ... moi ils m'ont dit ce matin que je recevrai le mien vers le 15 aout ; cela fera environ 5 semaines d'attente !


t'as été suivi par un psy? Moi à ta place...


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Et sinon vous venez a l'AES du 16 septembre ?


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Moi ça peut etre réalisable!!!!! On y va ensemble????


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> t'as été suivi par un psy? Moi à ta place...


J'y songe, surtout pour réfreiner mon envie de crier et de taper!


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> J'y songe, surtout pour réfreiner mon envie de crier et de taper!




Taper qui ?


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Taper qui ?


le sal... de chinois qui lui a mal monté son mbook


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Taper qui ?



Tout ceux qui me passe sous la main...  Nan tinquiète je suis non violent!


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceux qui me passe sous la main...  Nan tinquiète je suis non violent!




Je plains ta demoiselle


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceux qui me passe sous la main...  Nan tinqui&#232;te je suis non violent!


c'est faux, je l'ai vu &#224; l'oeuvre, on l'appelle le boucher dans son village 

ps: je serais ce fameux chinois je me planquerais


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

Encore 3 semaines a attendre pour moi


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Encore 3 semaines a attendre pour moi


et l'offre bnp ça marchera ou pas?


----------



## StJohnPerse (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> et l'offre bnp ça marchera ou pas?




A ce propos , j'ai une drôle d'histoire .... . Je ne peux raconter cela ici :rose:


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est faux, je l'ai vu &#224; l'oeuvre, on l'appelle le boucher dans son village
> 
> ps: je serais ce fameux chinois je me planquerais



Dailleur reparlons en du chinois ou est-il pass&#233;???


----------



## samoussa (7 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos , j'ai une drôle d'histoire .... . Je ne peux raconter cela ici :rose:


mp alors


----------



## xao85 (7 Août 2006)

Moi aussi je veux un mp!


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2006)

Oh oui l'histoire en mp


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui l'histoire en mp


contactez stjohnperse, moi je suis une tombe


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Août 2006)

Bon....je suis toujours dans l'attente de l'arrivée de mon nouveau bb:love:  (on m'a dit pour le 15 aout) mais comme je n'ai pas de numéro de tracking.....I don't know :rose: 
toujours est-il que cela fera 5 semaines mardi prochain !
pppppppppfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff......................................
allez je tiens bon ! :mouais: 

Dis moi Xao  ou en es tu avec ton bb à toi ???


----------



## ederntal (10 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Bon....je suis toujours dans l'attente de l'arrivée de mon nouveau bb:love:  (on m'a dit pour le 15 aout) mais comme je n'ai pas de numéro de tracking.....I don't know :rose:
> toujours est-il que cela fera 5 semaines mardi prochain !
> pppppppppfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff......................................
> allez je tiens bon ! :mouais:
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai acheter mon mac fin juin, envoie SAV debut juillet... J'ai jamais pu m'en servir.
Il est tjours en SAV (apres 2 envoie) et doivent me re-contacter mercredi pour savoir si j'en ai un neuf ou si ils ont eu la piece manquante (carte mere) pour la réparation.

Ca fera Donc en tout sans doute 2 mois d'attente.
Je commande ce week end un ecran 23" Apple pour aller avec le macbook.
Vous pensez que je pourrai avec un geste commercial ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Bon....je suis toujours dans l'attente de l'arrivée de mon nouveau bb:love:  (on m'a dit pour le 15 aout) mais comme je n'ai pas de numéro de tracking.....I don't know :rose:
> toujours est-il que cela fera 5 semaines mardi prochain !
> pppppppppfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff......................................
> allez je tiens bon ! :mouais:
> ...




Moi jen suis ou on ma dit que mardi ils recevaient la pièce... :mouais: 
Vendredi au mieux je récupérait mon ordi!:mouais: 
Sur le site d'apple il est toujours en diagnostique...  
Je leur tel là ds deux minutes pour savoir si mon ordi est sur le chemin de l'envoie... 
3semaines vendredi, si il est pas partit là je gueule! 
Je tiens avec toi


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

Je craque ils ont toujour pas reçu la pièce!    (alors quon mavait assuré quil laurait mardi)
Je viens de demander un échange, jattends un coup de fil qui doit arriver avant 20h!!!! 
Franchement je suis déçu SAV pr l'instant!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Mais vous avez encore le Mac defectueux avec vous ou rien du tout ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

Le mac défectueux est au centrte de réparation d'apple!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Voil&#224; pourquoi il faut deux macs


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Août 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheter mon mac fin juin, envoie SAV debut juillet... J'ai jamais pu m'en servir.
> Il est tjours en SAV (apres 2 envoie) et doivent me re-contacter mercredi pour savoir si j'en ai un neuf ou si ils ont eu la piece manquante (carte mere) pour la réparation.
> 
> ...


 
c'est fou ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
comment tu as pû patienter autant ????
moi je les ai appelé X fois....je pense que c'est pour cela qu'à la fin ils m'ont proposé cet échange.
eh ben Xao ,tu es parti comme moi ........ copieur va !:mouais:


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mais vous avez encore le Mac defectueux avec vous ou rien du tout ?


 
moi le mac défectueux il a été envoyé le 5 juillet au sav puis il est revenu non réparé au bout de 3 semaines et retour le même jour en hollande......:mouais: ........et j'attends le nouveau:love:


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

Il me rapelle demain soir avec de plus ample informations! :hein: :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

Mais avez tous deux macs ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

Deux macs....? A la maison jen ai 4!  Mais le à moi c'est le macbook!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

D'ailleurs mon eMac arr&#234;te pas de bugger ... c un signe , je vous le dis moi


----------



## samoussa (10 Août 2006)

vous savez la derni&#232;re. Je susi moi m&#234;me all&#233; &#224; mon agence TNT le 03 ao&#251;t dernier pour rendre mon macbook defecteux. Aujourdhui je rentre chez ouam, message repondeur de Apple. TNT ne "retrouve pas le portable"!!!   ils me demande la preuve du d&#233;pot !












je suis un peu v&#233;n&#232;re l&#224;


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs mon eMac arrête pas de bugger ... c un signe , je vous le dis moi



Moi je dis que tu trouves qu'il bug!!! C'est différent!


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> vous savez la dernière. Je susi moi même allé à mon agence TNT le 03 août dernier pour rendre mon macbook defecteux. Aujourdhui je rentre chez ouam, message repondeur de Apple. TNT ne "retrouve pas le portable"!!!   ils me demande la preuve du dépot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis moi jcomprends plus rien... c'est le 4e macbook quil ne retruve plus?  Pas celui qui marche niquel... Je suis plus là!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis que tu trouves qu'il bug!!! C'est différent!




Avec un pointeur de souris qui ne bouge plus ....


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2006)

Bon si tu le prends comme ça


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

Le mec d'apple que j'ai eu hier soir, ma dit quil n'avait pas réussi à avoir le centre tecnique mais daprès les notifications ils ont bien reçu la pièce (carte mère) et mon ordi devrait etre en réparations (sur le site d'apple il est tjs en diagnostick  :mouais: )
Je me suis montré très pressant hier soir en exprimant mon TRÈS GRAND DÉSAPOINTEMENT, je crois que lundi si il ne me dit pas que je le reçois fin de semN, je PIQUE MA CRISE!    Surtout que là jen ai vraiment besoin!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

L&#224; , je dirai que tu es mal car Mardi c f&#233;ri&#233; ...


----------



## xao85 (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Là , je dirai que tu es mal car Mardi c férié ...



Je sais!!!     Mais jai un espoir parceque je crois pas que ce soir le cas en angleterre et vu que le centre de réparation est là bas!
Enfin déjà jttends de voir ce que vas me dire le mec lundi, mais si il me dit qu'il sait pas si mon macbook est bien en réparation je réinsiste pr un changement de machine!


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Août 2006)

Tu ne peux pas avoir un MacBook neuf via un centre agreg&#233; ?


----------



## Ordha (12 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux pas avoir un MacBook neuf via un centre agregé ?


 agrégé de quoi? de philo?


----------



## sandrine91 (14 Août 2006)

eh bien pour moi......
j'attendrai  ;  j'attendrai .....le jour et la nuit ....j'attendrai toujours, ton retour .......
j'attendrai, j'attendrai ....qu'un oiseau qui s'enfuit..... 

donc j'attends toujours que tnt se manifeste pour m'annoncer enfin la bonne nouvelle d'une livraison...... ppppppppppppppppfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.........!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xao85 (14 Août 2006)

Ben moi j'ai une enorme nouvelle!!!! Produit exp&#233;di&#233; (14-Aug-2006)    
Le mec d'apple qui m'a appel&#233; &#233;tait presque aussi fou que moi, il a du se dire: un de moins qui va me arceler!  
J'esp&#232;re qu'il est en parfait &#233;tat et sans le probl&#232;me d'extinction maintenant sinon je risque de piquer une grosse col&#232;re!


----------



## xao85 (14 Août 2006)

Je vous racompte même pas l'émotion!!!! Je vais enfin pouvoir vous recauser en direct de mon macbookk. J'espère que Sandrine c'est pour bientôt toi...?


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Août 2006)

super bonne nouvelle pour toi Xao !  je suis heureuse pour toi !
le mien je l'attend cette semaine , ça devient urgent !!:love:


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Août 2006)

super bonne nouvelle à l'instant ! le responsable de Apple sav à cork vient de m'appelerpour me donner le num de tracking tnt de mon bb et m'a dit que je dois le recevoir cette semaine (cela a été un peu plus long car l'ordi arrivé de chine est passé par la plateforme pays bas pour y être configuré avec sa mémoire à 1 giga)
*   en détails*ExpéditionDate ramassage*11 août 2006 *DestinationDate livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut14 août 2006 19:14 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 14 août 2006 19:13 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 11 août 2006 19:05 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 11 août 2006 17:45 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point 

vite mon bb reviens voir maman :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
je peux enfin suivre son arrivée au bercail !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Ca rends aussi " d&#233;rang&#233;(e) " d'avoir un MacBook ? lol


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2006)

J'espère que ds pas longtemps tu deviendras aussi maboule que nous St John!


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> super bonne nouvelle à l'instant ! le responsable de Apple sav à cork vient de m'appelerpour me donner le num de tracking tnt de mon bb et m'a dit que je dois le recevoir cette semaine (cela a été un peu plus long car l'ordi arrivé de chine est passé par la plateforme pays bas pour y être configuré avec sa mémoire à 1 giga)
> *   en détails*ExpéditionDate ramassage*11 août 2006 *DestinationDate livraisonSignataireDateHeureLieuStatut14 août 2006 19:14 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 14 août 2006 19:13 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 11 août 2006 19:05 Suzhou Shipped From Originating Depot 11 août 2006 17:45 Suzhou Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 
> vite mon bb reviens voir maman :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> je peux enfin suivre son arrivée au bercail !!!


Tu vas voir qu'on va les recevoir presqu'en même temps!  :love:


----------



## nepto (15 Août 2006)

Sandrine, imagine l'horreur, si t'as du whine sur le macbook !?


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca rends aussi " dérangé(e) " d'avoir un MacBook ? lol


 
ben oui !!! regardes toi tu ne l'as pas encore et tu l'es déjà dérangé en allant le voir tous les jours à la Fnac .....  alors imagines qu'au bout de quelques jours tu sois obligé de le renvoyer pour 5 longues semaines.......:mouais: 

allez ...soyons optimistes....celui que je vais recevoir sera good !!!:love:


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir qu'on va les recevoir presqu'en même temps!  :love:


 
Allez Xao, haut les coeurs nos bb arrivent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:  mais toi tu l'auras demain matin de bonne heure ! ; pour moi je compte fin de semaine


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Comme cela , tu pourrais mieux en profiter pour le week end n'est ce pas g&#233;nial ?


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Août 2006)

eh bien si : GENIAL !!!!   j'ai du retard à ratrapper !  sans compter que je dois tout reprendre à zéro  ; j'avais installé pas mal de choses :rose:


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2006)

Moi ça va etre pareil si ils mont changé le disque dur... 
Je viens d'avoir le mec d'apple au tel il ma donné le transporteur (DHL et non pas UPS) et le numéro de tracking et ma assuré que je laurai demain.  (enfin c'est agréable d'avoir des news pdt les jours fériés mais il parait que lui il est en Ireland..)
Je suis juste un peu anxieu du fait que jespère plus avoir le pbm pour lequel je l'avais envoyé!


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

En UK , le 15 ao&#251;t c'est pas f&#233;rie


----------



## xao85 (15 Août 2006)

oût 14, 2006	 	19:25	 	Birmingham - UK	 	Expédition enlevée

Août 14, 2006	 	19:43	 	Birmingham - UK	 	Origine de l'expédition

Août 14, 2006	 	19:58	 	Birmingham - UK	 	Parti de l'agence DHL à Birmingham - UK

Août 14, 2006	 	21:11	 	East Midlands - UK	 	Arrivée dans l'agence DHL de East Midlands - UK

Août 15, 2006	 	02:23	 	East Midlands - UK	 	Parti de l'agence DHL à East Midlands - UK


----------



## sandrine91 (15 Août 2006)

t'inquiètes pas !  ton bb va être remis à neuf :love:


----------



## House M.D. (16 Août 2006)

J'en peux plus... Ca fait depuis le 1er aout que le mien est parti...Il est toujours marqué en cours de diagnostic, depuis son arrivée en Angleterre le 2 aout...Ca fait bien 6 fois que je les appelle, avec à chaque fois cette impression qu'on se fout de ma gueule... La seule chose que j'ai obtenu la dernière fois c'est qu'on me passe en "prioritaire"...Demain j'appelle encore, si ca n'a pas avancé je les égorge, au nom de mon moral et de mon Palm qui commence à souffrir de son statut de machine à MSN/iChat...


----------



## xao85 (16 Août 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus... Ca fait depuis le 1er aout que le mien est parti...Il est toujours marqué en cours de diagnostic, depuis son arrivée en Angleterre le 2 aout...Ca fait bien 6 fois que je les appelle, avec à chaque fois cette impression qu'on se fout de ma gueule... La seule chose que j'ai obtenu la dernière fois c'est qu'on me passe en "prioritaire"...Demain j'appelle encore, si ca n'a pas avancé je les égorge, au nom de mon moral et de mon Palm qui commence à souffrir de son statut de machine à MSN/iChat...



Tu vis la même chose que moi, bon courage!


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Août 2006)

sur le tracking tnt le mien est à "garonor " paris :love:  ; il approche serieusement de sa destination


----------



## xao85 (16 Août 2006)

J'ai récupéré le mien!!!!!!  :love: 
Bon apparement ils mont changé la carte mère, le clavier, le track pad et les endroits qui jaunissaient.... 
Le disque dur est le même vu que jai encore mes informations.  
Je croise les doigts pour ne plus le voir se coupé inopinément! :rose:


----------



## sandrine91 (16 Août 2006)

super Xao ! qu'est ce que tu dois être content :love: ,j'ai pensé à toi aujourd'hui en me disant "pas de nouvelles de xao"    " bonnes nouvelles de xao bientôt"  
pour moi ça devrait être demain matin !   ...alors vivement (ça a fait 5 semaines hier )


----------



## xao85 (16 Août 2006)

pour etre franc en ouvrant la boîte ce soir j'ai pensé à toi aussi!    
Là je suis en train de refaire toute mon installation... Tjs pas de coupure, je touche du bois!


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> pour etre franc en ouvrant la boîte ce soir j'ai pensé à toi aussi!
> Là je suis en train de refaire toute mon installation... Tjs pas de coupure, je touche du bois!



QUELLE JOIE INTENSE CE MATIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ça y est ! c'est de mon nouveau macbook que je réponds ! il est parfait pour l'instant.....même dans la finition !  rien à voir avec le précédent (semaine 20)  celui ci est une semaine 32.
le plastique interieur n'est pas le même et pas du tout de décollements comme sur le précédent  LE BONHEUR ABSOLU QUOI 
ouf au bout de 5 semaines c'est comme si je recommencais depuis le début :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Plus qu'a changer ta signature 
F&#233;licitation 
    

Bon amusement  


Ahhhhhh:

Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; sandrine91.


----------



## Marvin_R (17 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> QUELLE JOIE INTENSE CE MATIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ça y est ! c'est de mon nouveau macbook que je réponds ! il est parfait pour l'instant.....même dans la finition !  rien à voir avec le précédent (semaine 20)  celui ci est une semaine 32.
> le plastique interieur n'est pas le même et pas du tout de décollements comme sur le précédent  LE BONHEUR ABSOLU QUOI
> ouf au bout de 5 semaines c'est comme si je recommencais depuis le début :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Ah enfin ! Je suis content pour toi. 5 semaines sans MB, ça doit être dur pour les nerfs. 
La finition est vraiment meilleure ?

Amuse toi bien avec ce nouveau joujou !


----------



## Tannen (17 Août 2006)

Content pour toi Sandrine  profites en bien!


----------



## sandrine91 (17 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'a changer ta signature
> Félicitation
> 
> 
> ...



Alors ça c'est pas gentil !
sinon pour répondre à Marvin   en tout cas ce MacBook n'a pas de petits defauts de clipsage (je ne sais pas si ça se dit....:rose: ) comme le précédent et tout est bien aligné : PARFAIT !!


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Août 2006)

Tu me fais réver du mien la :rose: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

J'veu mon macboooooooook

BOn amusement tiens nous au courant !!!


----------



## xao85 (17 Août 2006)

Super, heureux de voir que toi aussi tu las récupéré!  
Moi je suis toujours un peu anxieux dessus, tjs la peur d'une coupure! :rose: 
Mais depuis 48h rien à dire et pourtant il tourne bcp!


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

moi ce n'est pourtant pas le même ordi mais je stresse chaque fois que j'appuis sur  le bouton "demarrage"  :rose:  
allez ! ce stress finira par disparaitre quand on s'appercevra qu'il n'y a pas de soucis :love: 
en tout cas, je me régale !


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça c'est pas gentil !


 
Pourquoi pas gentil ? ? ? ?


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

> Ahhhhhh:
> 
> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sandrine91.



Pour ça  ;.....je plaisante bien sûr :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> Poje plaisante bien sûr :rose:


 
ouf     :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  ben oui le serveur m'interdit de t'en redonner c'es  pas gentil quand meme


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> ouf     :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  ben oui le serveur m'interdit de t'en redonner c'es  pas gentil quand meme



quelle vilaine bebête ce serveur tout de même !:mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Bon sinon tojours aussi parfait ce new macbook ?
Tu as fait la mise à jour du firmware ??


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon tojours aussi parfait ce new macbook ?
> Tu as fait la mise &#224; jour du firmware ??



aucun soucis il est vraiment parfait ! (je croise les doigts car le pr&#233;c&#233;dent avait attendu deux trois jours avant de faire des siennes)  je viens de faire la mise &#224; jour de la version 10.4.7 (j'ai h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; le faire car certains avaient eu des soucis ensuite mais &#231;a s'est bien pass&#233; ) 
je n'ai pas fait la maj du firmware car je n'ai pas de moo et j'attends encore un peu pour &#234;tre sure que cette maj ne me cree pas de soucis (je suis m&#233;fiante....:mouais: ) et comme je n'ai aucun soucis je ne voudrais pas en cr&#233;er  
voil&#224; , je pense que tu pi&#233;tines en attendant le tien :love: 
allez va ! le temps passe vite


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Passe vite passe vit il est toujours je ne sais pas ou l'argent n'est toujours pas prélevé snif 

Sinon apple store m'indique toujours une date d'expédition au 21  c'est loin......


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

L'attente est longue... allez courage! Sinon tas pris quoi comme version?
Pour ma part j'ai fait la mise &#224; jour du firmwire....


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> L'attente est longue... allez courage! Sinon tas pris quoi comme version?
> Pour ma part j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmwire....


 
Version 1,83 GHz avec 80 Go de dd et 512 de ram que je vais upgrader à 2 Gà plus tard


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Version 1,83 GHz avec 80 Go de dd et 512 de ram que je vais upgrader &#224; 2 G&#224; plus tard



Oui tas int&#233;ret personnelemnt 512 Mo c'est super jsute, moi jadore avoir plein d'applications qui tournent en m&#234;me temps!


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Oui je sais le site d'apple me dit que je vais le recevoir le 29 et ma paye tombe le 31 
donc le premier j'achète 2 Go !
Je ne sais pas encore quelles barettes acheter ni ou ? si tu as une info je suis preneur !
Avec tout ce que j'ai lu sur les noname les corsair qu'il ne faut pas utiliser etc...je ne sais plus ou donner de la tête


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Va sur le site de clg ou macway tu devrais trouver ton bonheur!


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Août 2006)

Oui mais on m'a dit que macway c'est de la noname mais c'est vrai qu'elle est certifiée mac


----------



## gandalfkiller (18 Août 2006)

. franchement c'est assez flippant pour un future switcher de voir le nombre de déconvenue sur les macbook.
vraiment un  SAV qui  prend les gens pour des cons avec 5 semaine d'attente.....

chez apple vous etes habitué à  ca ? vous trouvez sa normale, je ne sais pas.
n'importe qui, qui  achete une voiture et on  lui  dit oups,  elle se decolore on  vous la rapporte dans 5 semaines, je ne pense pas que ca passe !

Enfin bon,  c'est pas rejouissant tous ca.
y a  pas un  centre de réparation  en  france plutot qu'en  England ? 
on a vraiment rien  pour nous dans ce pays.


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

oui c'est vrai qe ça fait peur mais bon tu considereras aussi que c'est les vacances ça aide pas!


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

allez on oublie le pire......et on garde le meilleur ! (c'est facile à dire maintenant :rose: ) mais il est tellement TOP ce petit portable qu'on lui pardonne tout ; et puis maintenant il a oublié ses problèmes de jeunesse ; c'est le moment de switcher ! :love: :love:


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Ben je l'utilise depuis le d&#233;but de la journ&#233;e en intensif.(je suis entraint de relooker mac os X avec des petits logiciels bien sympas) et toujours pas d'extinction....


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Août 2006)

Ca y est, j'en sais un peu plus...C'est une pièce manquante... j'espère que c'est pas le DD, j'ai le 100Go Naru Narusegawa, bannie


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> . franchement c'est assez flippant pour un future switcher de voir le nombre de déconvenue sur les macbook.
> vraiment un  SAV qui  prend les gens pour des cons avec 5 semaine d'attente.....
> 
> chez apple vous etes habitué à  ca ? vous trouvez sa normale, je ne sais pas.
> n'importe qui, qui  achete une voiture et on  lui  dit oups,  elle se decolore on  vous la rapporte dans 5 semaines, je ne pense pas que ca passe !



Faut pas généraliser. Dans le cas du MB de Sandrine91, il n'y avait changement de carte mère, alors ne résume pas par : "5 semaines de SAV pour de la décoloration". Même si, il faut l'avouer, 5 semaines est un délai assez long, je ne crois pas que le SAV nous prend pour des "cons".


----------



## sandrine91 (18 Août 2006)

non c'est vrai je confirme ; il y a eu sur ce mac défectueux un changement de carte mère puis une rupture de stock sur le dd de 100 giga en attente ....et comme finalement ils ne pouvaient pas me donner de délai le responsable sav (très serieux cela dit ! il m'a appelé au moins six fois d' Irlande) il m' a proposé un échange avec un neuf : sav très serieux même si 5 semaines c'est très long ! ......c'est aussi les vacances.......


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> n'importe qui, qui  achete une voiture et on  lui  dit oups,  elle se decolore on  vous la rapporte dans 5 semaines, je ne pense pas que ca passe !




C'est ce qui risque de se passer si l'on amène sa voiture en plein été (et encore, si l'on arrive à obtenir un rendez-vous).


----------



## xao85 (18 Août 2006)

Ca fait tellement du bien de resurfer avec macbook, ma musique sur itunes va bo train, jencode... je suis heureux!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Août 2006)

Le statut a évolué ce soir :19/08 : On hold - Part on orderEspérons que la pièce arrive vite...


----------



## ederntal (19 Août 2006)

Apr&#232;s 1 mois &#233;t demi j'ai enfin recu mon macbook et il semble nikel!!!
So happy!
En plus mon Apple 23" doit arriver aussi ce week end... So Happy...


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Août 2006)

Fais la mise a jour SMC


----------



## alastorne (20 Août 2006)

*1 mois de SAV pour mon MacBook*

Voir ici : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=178364&view=findpost&p=1837121


----------



## Lelolo (20 Août 2006)

Hum, c'est vraiment la lotterie alors. Le mien vient tout juste de rentrer de SAV (écran LCD défectueux après deux ans, couvert par l'Apple Care) et ça a mis à peine plus d'une semaine. Et l'année dernière, le retour SAV (disque dur mort) avait pris un peu plus de deux semaines.
Ce qui est inquiétant, cependant, c'est de voir que passé la première année, j'ai eu un retour SAV pour panne matérielle chaque année


----------



## samoussa (20 Août 2006)

alastorne a dit:
			
		

> *1 mois de SAV pour mon MacBook*
> 
> Voir ici : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?s=&showtopic=178364&view=findpost&p=1837121


changement de carte mere=plus de n° de serie, c'est normal


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Août 2006)

Parole d'un expert n'est ce pas Samoussa ?


----------



## samoussa (21 Août 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Parole d'un expert n'est ce pas Samoussa ?


:mouais:


----------



## gandalfkiller (21 Août 2006)

quelqu'un  à  un  macbook  qui  n'a jamais eu  de probleme ? 

au  cas ou.......


----------



## xao85 (21 Août 2006)

J'ai deux amis!!!!!


----------



## Dramis (21 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> changement de carte mere=plus de n° de serie, c'est normal


 
Oui, le numéro de série saute.


----------



## Fabien_smv (21 Août 2006)

Je viens de récupérer mon MacBook (problème des tâches jaunes).

J'ai appelé AppleCare le 14 août et le 16 au matin il était récupéré par UPS.
La réparation a été terminée le 18 août et le soir même il repartait du centre de réparation en Grande-Bretagne.

Ça fait donc une semaine pour la réparation (avec un jour férié, le 15 août).


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

Ca &#233;t&#233; rapide pour toi !


----------



## Marvin_R (21 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un  &#224;  un  macbook  qui  n'a jamais eu  de probleme ?


Oui mon coeur, le mien marche comme une horloge. Semaine 23, et pour l'instant pas de d&#233;coloration, whine tr&#232;s tr&#232;s faible voire inaudible, pas de moo et apr&#232;s la MAJ il est beaucoup moins chaud et toujours aussi silencieux et sa construction est tr&#232;s bonne.

Donc oui, &#231;a existe. 


En passant, les accents et toi, &#231;a fait deux. Et tu es f&#226;ch&#233; contre les majuscules ??


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Août 2006)

Vous en reviez ? Apple l'a fait


----------



## terraces (22 Août 2006)

15 jours de délai pour moi (envoi compris) pour un changement de CM a cause du whine, changement qui n'a absolument rien changé.

Est-ce que c'est officiel cette histoire de numéro de série qui disparait quand on change la CM, parceque j'ai toujours mon serial sur ma machine.


----------



## samoussa (22 Août 2006)

gandalfkiller a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un  &#224;  un  macbook  qui  n'a jamais eu  de probleme ?
> 
> au  cas ou.......


ouais, mon quatri&#232;me 



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Vous en reviez ? Apple l'a fait


----------



## alastorne (23 Août 2006)

terraces a dit:
			
		

> 15 jours de délai pour moi (envoi compris) pour un changement de CM a cause du whine, changement qui n'a absolument rien changé.
> 
> Est-ce que c'est officiel cette histoire de numéro de série qui disparait quand on change la CM, parceque j'ai toujours mon serial sur ma machine.


je peux te confirmer que ma carte mère a été changé et que le numéro de série est remplacé par la mention "SystemSumb".

On t'aurait menti ?


----------



## terraces (23 Août 2006)

Ca me paraitrait gros mais j'ai des doutes.

J'appelle le lundi on me dit que la réparation est en cours, je rappelle le jeudi on me dit que "ah pas possible on est en rupture de CM".
Vendredi j'avais mon MBP de retour ...

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen sur (sans rouvrir le laptop de préférence) de verifier que la CM a ete changée ?


----------



## samoussa (23 Août 2006)

verifie ton n° de serie, si il a sauté c'est qu'il y a eu echange


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ouais, mon quatrième



:mouais:  Euh... Quatrième quoi ? Quatrième problème avec ton macbook, ou quatrième macbook ? :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (23 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  Euh... Quatrième quoi ? Quatrième problème avec ton macbook, ou quatrième macbook ? :rateau:


si tu ne connais pas l'histoire je laisserai aux autres le soin de te repondre :rateau:


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> si tu ne connais pas l'histoire je laisserai aux autres le soin de te repondre :rateau:



OK, c'est bon. Je me suis tapé les 12 pages.:sleep:


----------



## terraces (23 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> verifie ton n° de serie, si il a sauté c'est qu'il y a eu echange



justement il n'a pas sauté, donc est-ce qu'il y a un autre moyen de verifier qu'il y a un bien eu echange ? Et un moyen 'officiel' et sur, pq j'ai eu Apple au tel, et ils m'ont assué que le serial ne changeait pas et que ma carte avait bien été changée


----------



## sandrine91 (23 Août 2006)

bizarre tout de même cette histoire .....:mouais:  car même sur d'autres forums ceux qui ont eu un changement de carte mère n'ont plus ce num de série....:mouais:


----------



## xao85 (23 Août 2006)

Je confirme ma carte mère a été changé et mon numéro de série de mon ordinateur n'a pas changé. Et vu qu'il n'y a plus de problème, c'est sur elle a été changée!


----------



## DeviSor (23 Août 2006)

Et ben moi j'ai pas une chance extraordinaire...
Mon père a commandé un MacBook 2Ghz sur Goldway (distributeur français) mi-juillet.
Il est arrivé il y a à peu pres 2 semaines et, cette machine étant un cadeau pour môa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 je ne l'ai déballé que avant-hier.
Dès que je l'ai allumé j'ai ressenti des petits soucis pour cliquer avec le trackpad pour faire les petites configurations utilisateurs etc...
Étant sur le finder, on a vraiment ressenti qu'il y avait un problème au niveau de ce clic, donc.
C'était net qu'il avait une "malformation" mécanique.
On appelle le distributeur qui nous renvoie sur le SAV d'Apple. Seul soucis, le livreur ne nous a pas donné de "bon" (je sais pas trop comment ça s'appelle mais c'est le papier qui prouve bien qu'il a été livré un certain jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et donc Apple nous demande la date de livraison car sous 14 jours il y a échange... donc mon père s'en occupe mais ça semble mal parti. 
Il est possible que ça fasse exactement 15 jours, vous pensez qu'en gueulant un peu au SAV on peut obtenir un échange ?
Enfin j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas à le faire réparer et attendre encore des semaines...

PS: Pour un usage "normal" de cette machine, quel est selon vous la meilleure solution au niveau de la ram ? 2x512, 1+256 ou 2x1Go ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## divoli (23 Août 2006)

DeviSor a dit:
			
		

> vous pensez qu'en gueulant un peu au SAV on peut obtenir un échange ?



En gueulant, je ne suis pas sûr. Ils doivent commencer à être un peu blindés, chez Apple.
Ils auraient reçu une formation pour cela que ça ne m'étonnerait pas... :rateau:


----------



## Marvin_R (23 Août 2006)

DeviSor a dit:
			
		

> Il est possible que ça fasse exactement 15 jours, vous pensez qu'en gueulant un peu au SAV on peut obtenir un échange ?
> Enfin j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas à le faire réparer et attendre encore des semaines...
> 
> PS: Pour un usage "normal" de cette machine, quel est selon vous la meilleure solution au niveau de la ram ? 2x512, 1+256 ou 2x1Go ?



Comme divoli, je ne pense que gueuler va beaucoup vous aider. Le délai légal est de 7 jours, Apple l'a monté à 14j. C'est déjà pas mal. Au delà, ils peuvent accepter l'échange, mais ce sera un geste commercial, et gueuler, ça risque de ne pas les motiver beaucoup pour ça...
Mais ça vaut le coup de demander. Sinon, ça passera sous garantie, avec réparation de la machine, mais pas d'échange. 

Un usage normal, c'est quoi ? Tout dépend si tu aimes avoir plusieurs applis lancées en même temps, mais 1Go c'est bien. Après, deux barrettes de 512Mo ou une d'1Go, c'est toi qui voit.


----------



## DeviSor (24 Août 2006)

Ça m'ennuirait quand même pas mal de devoir l'envoyer à réparer alors que je l'ai tenu que 5 minutes dans les mains...
Pour ce qui est de la RAM, je pense que je vais prendre une barrette de 1Go pour l'instant et je verrai par la suite, selon mes besoins, ça me paraît être le meilleur compromis.


----------



## gandalfkiller (24 Août 2006)

arf
les boules 

je pense vraiment que si  j'achete un  macbook  et qu'il  a direct un  défaut de fabrication  je me le fait rembourser.
y a pas moyen.

Tous les probleme que vous avez c'est avec les mac book  noire ou  les blanc ? 
il  semblerai  vraiment qu'il  y ait moins de pobleme sur les noir, mieux fini ?


----------



## DeviSor (24 Août 2006)

C'est possible ouais, malheuresement...
Ben voila, c'est pour ça qu'il les font payer beaucoup plus cher... :mouais:
Le mien est un blanc 2Ghz et je continue à me battre pour l'échange...


----------



## xao85 (24 Août 2006)

Le noir est aussi beaucoup moins vendu donc moins de probl&#232;me apparant c'est sur! 
Et &#224; l'int&#233;rieur c'est la m&#234;me chose!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (26 Août 2006)

Bon, suite de mes aventures... On m'a annoncé mercredi qu'étant donné qu'aucune date n'est sure pour la réception de la pièce manquante (un SuperDrive), on me renvoie un MacBook noir neuf...sous 2 à 3 semaines !  Enfin, ne nous plaignons pas, j'en vois le bout...


----------



## gandalfkiller (30 Août 2006)

tu  avais un  blanc et ils t'envoient un  noir? 

hum  pour le whine, il n'y a donc toujours pas de solution.
c'est quand même embetant ca.


----------

